

Errplane (YC W13) launches performance monitoring and alert service - pauldix
http://techcrunch.com/2013/03/18/errplane-performance-monitoring-and-alert-service-for-web-apps/

======
mnutt
We've been using errplane for a couple of weeks in our node.js app and it has
worked out really well. The node.js agent has a more intuitive API than
newrelic's beta agent, and the error reporting works great.

~~~
pauldix
Thanks Michael!

------
conorh
I definitely recommend checking this out if you are interested in error and
event tracking. They've built an excellent dashboard and a simple to use API.
Paul and Todd are smart guys and very responsive. Looking forward to Errplane
updates...

------
chime
Love the logo. Definitely not a typical swoosh-stylized forgettable design.

------
daemon13
So the data is stored in the internally developed Go database? How reliable is
that?

Also, the dataset of that size shall be distributed. Why Cassandra did not
fit?

Genuine questions - I am evaluating which tool to pick for my own stuff.

------
chimeracoder
Pretty awesome to see a startup using Go as a basis for their backend.

> Interestingly, the team used Google’s Go programming language for a number
> of critical components. The team previously experimented with using
> Cassandra and Scala for its datastore, but eventually settled on Go

I've been using Go a lot myself recently, and this seems like the kind of use
case it would be perfect for. In fact, when I saw the original version of the
Errplane website, I assumed it was written in Ruby for some reason, and I
remember thinking 'Man, it would be so cool if they'd written it in Go
instead.'

~~~
pauldix
The basic site is in Ruby and Rails, but the API, which handles all the high
volume stuff, is written in Go. So far it's fantastic. I'm actually giving a
talk at Bacon in London in April on my experience building this in Go vs.
Scala or Node: [http://devslovebacon.com/conferences/bacon-2013/talks/why-
no...](http://devslovebacon.com/conferences/bacon-2013/talks/why-node-and-
scala-will-dry-up-go-will-drink-their-milkshake)

~~~
runT1ME
Did you primarily compare Scala's actors to Go's channel based concurrency, or
did you also evaluate and compare Scala's monadic Future/Promise classes for
building concurrent libraries?

As someone who has done a fair bit of network programming, the latter
libraries/classes have resulted in some of the best code I've written and an
order of magnitude productivity increase.

~~~
pauldix
In Scala I was using just actors and then sometimes good old
java.lang.concurrent. That actually gets into one of the things I like about
Go over Scala. Scala is a total mess. There are three different ways to do
things, none of which seem particularly easy to use. Go has one paradigm for
concurrency and it's simple to understand.

------
ludicast
Very exciting, will use for sure. Enjoyed your Ruby book, btw.

------
BUGHUNTER
This is like <http://amon.cx/> \- isn´t it?

